# REW's compatible soundcards



## gonzalc3 (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi,

I have tested two cards in my latptop that didn't worked with REW. One was the Soundblaster Xfi and the other was an internal card by Tel Sigma Audio..
Since it is very dificult to get a hold of the Soundblaster Live 24 Bit external sound card, which ones are compatible with REW.

Thanks,

Christian


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Which X-Fi was it? There's the X-Fi Surround 5.1, X-Fi Go and the X-Fi Notebook......

brucek


----------



## gonzalc3 (Mar 17, 2009)

The one that I tested was the X-Fi Surround 5.1.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

That card should work fine.

What was the problem?

brucek


----------



## gonzalc3 (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi Bruce,

I connected everything as described in the basic conections thread. I tried to calibrate the card as described in the REW help files and simply didn't work.. I use it with the internal sound card and was able to do so but with the soundblaster card I couldn't..
If you use windows or any aplication you could hear the sound coming out to the speakers, but the pink noise generated by the REW couldn't..


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Many members here have used that external card successfully. 

I'm sure it was simply an incorrect cable or application setup. Give it another go. Ask for specific help when you run into trouble and we can solve the problem.

brucek


----------



## gonzalc3 (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi Bruce,

I will give it another try.. What is not clear for me in the help files is what to connect or what not to during the calibration of the sound card.. Can you please tell me which cables specifically have to be connected during this calibration?

Thanks,

Christian


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

The only cable connected during the soundcard calibration is the single loopback from line-out right channel to line-in right channel. Once the soundcard calibration file is created, then it's saved and the cable is removed.

Then the only cables that are connected for measurements are the cable from the SPL meter to the soundcard line-in right channel and the cable from the soundcard line-out right channel to the receiver (CD or AUX input - and many use a splitter here to feed left and right).

That's it.

brucek


----------



## Dent (May 6, 2006)

I'm now using the built-in internal soundcard of my new Dell Studio 15 laptop. It works fine.


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

I have a HP Compaq nc6320 with a SoundMAX Integrated Digital HD Audio soundcard.
Will that work?

Thanks.

Mike


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

If it has a line-in and a line-out it should be fine.

brucek


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

brucek said:


> If it has a line-in and a line-out it should be fine.
> 
> brucek


Cool.
Thanks for the fast reply.
I'll attempt the setup tonight.

Mike


----------



## malikarshad (Apr 9, 2008)

Sorry to post it here as I don't have enough posts to post a new thread.

I've a HP mini-note book and I need an external USB sound card that meets the following criteria's
-works with ECM8000. That requires it to have phantom power
-is Vista 32-bit/64-bit compatible.

People here seems to use M-Audio pre but some people does not seem to like it.

E-MU Tracker Pre USB 2.0 is priced lower than M-Audio and has the features that I need.


I searched the forum and could not find anybody using it. Is there a problem with this sound card.

One stupid question. I plan to buy SVS AS-EQ1 and was wondering if that will be compatible with REW? If its compatible then I don't need to buy USB sound card

My setup consist of
Integra DTC-9.8
Outlaw Amp
SVS PB2+ sub
Salk Song Speakers


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

malikarshad said:


> Sorry to post it here as I don't have enough posts to post a new thread.
> 
> I've a HP mini-note book and I need an external USB sound card that meets the following criteria's
> -works with ECM8000. That requires it to have phantom power
> ...


I don't have many answers for you and their are others on this forum better able to reply than me, but I think the REW would be used to independently measure the effect of the SVS AS-EQ1 rather than be used with it. I believe the AS-EQ1 can only use the mic it came with.

Mike


----------



## malikarshad (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks Mike. I wanted to make sure before I buy the required components for REW.


----------



## bh48 (Mar 21, 2009)

I was attracted to the new SVS room correction system. Audessy has a great reputation in the high end audio community, so when I was looking for room correction options and the AS-EQ1 came out from two great companies I considered it seriously. I'm certain its a great product. 

When I checked with SVS, I learned that the only option for contouring with the product is flat. I imagine you could then turn up your subwoofer input level, but there are no custom house curve options available; or there weren't when I checked a month ago. So I decided to go with the BFD. In essence I traded off the learning curve for REW and BFD for the increased flexibility they give. There were only a couple times during my learning that I'd wished I'd gone the other route. . . .


----------

